# Bedeutung von LEFT JOIN



## xtratz (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich kenne mich mit Datenbanken leider noch nicht so gut aus.
Deshalb mal eine Frage:

Ich habe einnige Tabellen die anscheinend nicht mehr kompatibel zu MYSQL5 sind.

Meine Vermutung ist das es an LEFT JOIN liegt.

Könnte mir bitte jemand so einfach als möglich erklären was dies genau zu bedeuten hat, bzw. warum man es anwendet?.

Das wäre wirklich nett.

Gruss


----------



## dbwizard (5. Juni 2007)

- Hallo, eine gute Erklärung findest du hier :

http://asktom.oracle.com/pls/asktom/f?p=100:11:0::::P11_QUESTION_ID:4963137609733


Gruss


----------

